# Front end work



## zshave (May 4, 2014)

Hey guys have an 04 m6 with 94k. already replaced the cv joints and radiator. just wondering what other parts i should be expecting to be replacing before they fail. i know the clutch will be shortly. also when replacing these parts should i upgrade a certain parts of the front end or clutch? plan on putting a turbo in the future.


----------

